

Ask HN: Which DataBase is faster if number of rows are in Millions? - techaddict009

Hi,
I am trying to create a web application, which will have following functionality:<p>-&gt; Crawl PR, Alexa, Backlinks, Page speed, etc. regularly and will store them into data base.<p>-&gt; Generate history graph out of the stored data.<p>I will be tracking this things for all the domain names requested by the users.
For a start I am planning to crawl data for Top 0.1 Million domains present in Alexa.<p>So which database should i go for.
If possible proper guidance for what kind of architecture should i use will also be helpful.<p>I am planning to use PHP and MySQL along with Digital Ocean basic plan with Ubuntu OS for this.<p>Note: I am fresh CS grad and probably going to debut into the Tech StartUp world with this application.<p>Thanks,
Vivek
======
ibstudios
Do you want to go through the effort of making it faster? If no then seek a
hosted database. If yes then you can load a mysql databases into memory and
whamo you have super speed. Google "mysql.conf". Do you need faster writes
more than reads? Mysql might not be what you need.

Best of luck!

~~~
techaddict009
Thanks for perfect guidance. I want faster read than write. Will surely follow
what you said. As my database size will not be more than a GB it will not be
difficult to load into to memory and run it.

Thanks once again.

------
tjr
You could certainly model this with MySQL, but for more optimized results,
other database systems could be better. You might look at Vertica. Read up on
data warehousing, if you haven't already, and see what applies to what you're
trying to do.

~~~
techaddict009
Thanks will check out data warehousing in deep.

